# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Symfora (locatie Zon & Schild)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Symfora (locatie Zon & Schild, psychiatrisch centrum)
Utrechtseweg 266
Amersfoort

Bezoek de website van Symfora


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Symfora (locatie Zon & Schild).*

----------

